# Smoked Basil



## joed617

Today I am smoking some basil to make a new rub. I washed the basil and pat dried it, placed it on a cookie sheet covered in parchment paper. I'll smoke this until dry and crumbley and I'll add this to the rub I am trying to make. <I will let ya know how it turns out>  I may also make a smoked pesto sauce for pasta I may even smoke the parmisian cheese.  I didn't know where else to poat this and I'm thinking we may need a place for "Smoking Fresh Herbs" I will post pics later of the ribs with the new rub.. 


Joe


----------



## monty

Sounds very interesting, Joe! Can't wait for the results. 
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smokemack

I gleefully await the pics. I grow my own herbs; this will be great info...


----------



## icemn62

That is not a bad idea,  Let me know how the ribs turn out with the smoked herbal rub.  Are you going to smoke other ingrediants to the rub, or just the basil...Don't tell but I use basil in my rub for ribs....


----------



## cheech

Great idea.

Adding it to my someday when I get a moment and feel like smoking something on the grill file


----------



## joed617

Here is the scoop, I smoked the basil but after hanging around the smoker I couldn't tell if it had a smokey smell.. so I asked the wife and she said it does. I've also heard you can smoke blueberries <perk> The new rub turned out well and I'll post some pics later. Hoe you all had a great weekend .

Joe


----------



## joed617

Here is the pic of the smoked basil.. After being around the smoker all day I couldn't tell if there was a smokey scent to it but the wife said it did and who am I to argue.


Joe


----------

